# 受: 受欢迎



## Konstantinos

What is the meaning of this character in the following sentence (HSK4, Standard Course Book):

我终于明白为什么您的课那么受学生欢迎了

I found three possible meanings:

1. to teach:
我(I)终于(finally)明白(understand)为什么(why)您(your)的课(course)那么(so)受学生(teaching students)欢迎了(welcome or appreciate)

2. pleasant (adjective):
我(I)终于(finally)明白(understand)为什么(why)您(your)的课(course)那么(so)受学生(pleasant students)欢迎了(welcome or appreciate)

3. pleasantly (adverb):
我(I)终于(finally)明白(understand)为什么(why)您(your)的课(course)那么(so)受(plesantly)学生(students)欢迎了(welcome or appreciate)

But I think, I am missing something. Can you help me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## yuechu

Hi Konstantinos,
I think that 受欢迎 means to be popular (or enjoy popularity). Let's wait to see what Chinese native speakers say!


----------



## Konstantinos

Hi yuechu. I think you are right. Thanks.

Lets see if native speakers will confirm it.

Actually, a second question has been arisen.

Why is it written with this way?:

我终于明白为什么您的课那么受学生欢迎了

I am trying to write it with the usual form "adjective 的 noun". Something like that:

我终于明白为什么您的课那么受欢迎的学生了


----------



## yuechu

我终于明白为什么您的课那么受学生欢迎了 
我终于明白为什么您的课那么受欢迎的学生了 

"受+欢迎" is a phrase (meaning to enjoy popularity).
It is written "受学生（的）欢迎" because the 欢迎 belongs to the students, not the opposite. Does that make sense? I suppose that it literally means that the "course" enjoys the popularity of whom? of the students. (I know that it might sound odd to be worded like this in English, but might help you better understand the Chinese grammar in this sentence...)
Hope this helps!


----------



## Konstantinos

It does not make sense, sorry.

I know the simple rule "adjective 的 noun". For example:

这是一个美丽的女孩

美丽 is an adjective meaning beautiful

女孩 is a noun meaning girl

So, since 受欢迎 is an adjective meaning popular and 学生 a noun meaning student, why not to write

受欢迎的学生

It is unclear to me. Also the literal translation of this sentence is unclear.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I think I see what you mean.
Perhaps it's easier to think of certain Chinese verbs as being "verb + noun", at least in this case. 受欢迎 is made up of: 受=verb + 欢迎=noun. Together, it means "to be popular", "to enjoy popularity".
The class's popularity is being enjoyed by whom? By the students.
I know we don't usually say it like that in English, but I think it may make the sentence more understandable...
(Perhaps someone can come up with a better explanation!)

You're right that the syntax here is completely different than what we say in English in this context. I guess I've heard it so many times it just sounds natural to me now.


----------



## Konstantinos

Thanks for the explanation yuechu. Yes the syntax is completely different not only in comparison with English, but also with the Chinese grammar I know so far.

The major question is how to seperate the characters of the adjective 受欢迎. For example I want to write "this is a very popular book"

这是一个很受欢迎的书
这那么受书欢迎了

Or if I try to be more "on-topic", I will try this: "this is a very popular book by basketball players":

这书那么受篮球运动员欢迎了

This is exactly as you said: 受欢迎 is made up of: 受=verb + 欢迎=noun. Together, it means "to be popular", "to enjoy popularity".

Have I understood correctly the so enjoyable Chinese grammar?


----------



## yuechu

Konstantinos said:


> Have I understood correctly the so enjoyable Chinese grammar?


haha. Yes, I think you've got it this time! (the general idea of this structure)

As for how precisely correct they are, I'll let the native speakers reply...
(I can tell you though that the 量词 classifier for 书 is 本 and not 个, in your first sentence. In your third Chinese sentence, 本 is missing. Perhaps it's ok in informal spoken 北京 Mandarin though? (I've heard that "这人" is sometimes said instead of 这个人))


----------



## twenty6

When using 受, the sentence structure usually goes like this: "[thing] 受 [group of people] 的 [noun]". If you were to say "this is a very popular book by basketball players" (which would mean that the book is written by basketball players and is popular), you would say "这本篮球运动员写的书很受欢迎” or something like that. 

As for saying "this is a very popular book", I'm not sure about specific grammar rules, but the second sentence is most likely wrong, since it would be saying "这“ (which is not specified) is popular among books.


----------



## SuperXW

Konstantinos said:


> I found three possible meanings:
> 
> 1. to teach:
> 我(I)终于(finally)明白(understand)为什么(why)您(your)的课(course)那么(so)*受*学生(*teaching* students)欢迎了(welcome or appreciate)
> 
> 2. pleasant (adjective):
> 我(I)终于(finally)明白(understand)为什么(why)您(your)的课(course)那么(so)*受*学生(*pleasant* students)欢迎了(welcome or appreciate)
> 
> 3. pleasantly (adverb):
> 我(I)终于(finally)明白(understand)为什么(why)您(your)的课(course)那么(so)*受(plesantly)*学生(students)欢迎了(welcome or appreciate)


I don't know why you translated 受 as "to teach/pleasant". It actually has nothing to do with "to teach/pleasant".
授 can mean "to teach", but that's a different character. Only the pronunciations are the same.

受 only has the grammatical function to indicate a *passive voice*. 
Checking a dictionary you'll probably find meanings like:
“*bear ; receive ; accept ; suffer ; endure ; stand...*”
So 受欢迎 = receive welcome = are welcomed
受学生的欢迎 = receive student's welcome = are welcomed by students


----------



## ovaltine888

I second the *passive voice* explanation.
Other examples:
这款新手机备受市场关注. This new cell phone model attracts much attention from the market. 
备(completely) 受(receive/attract) 关注(attention)

外观设计受各界好评。 Its exterior design has been well received by the public.
受(receive)各界(all walks of life)好评(praise/commendation)


----------



## Skatinginbc

Konstantinos said:


> 受学生欢迎


受 (receive, experience, meet with) 学生 (students) 欢迎 (welcome) ==> to receive warm welcome from the students, to enjoy popularity among the students

受 (receive, experience, meet with) + N  ==> "N" may be a noun/gerund (e.g., 欢迎), a noun phrase (e.g., 学生的欢迎), or a *non-finite* _*nominal clause*_ (e.g., 学生欢迎).
A *clause *is a group of words that includes at least a subject (e.g., 学生) and a verb (e.g., 欢迎).
A "*non-finite*" clause means the verb in the clause cannot show tense, aspect, and mood (e.g., 受学生已欢迎 ,  受学生正欢迎 ,  受学生若欢迎   ), although the main verb of the sentence certainly can (e.g., 已受学生欢迎 , 正受学生欢迎 , 若受学生欢迎 ).
A "_*nominal*_" clause is a clause that acts as a noun (e.g., 学生欢迎 in 受学生欢迎 fulfills the grammatical function of a noun).

That is to say, *欢迎* in 受学生欢迎 may be analyzed as a *VERB* and therefore modified by an adverb (e.g., 受学生如此欢迎). Of course, it may be also analyzed as a *NOUN*, treating 受学生欢迎 as a succinct form of 受到学生的欢迎.


ovaltine888 said:


> 外观设计受各界好评。 Its exterior design has been well received by the public.


I think the Chinese sentence is more like "Its exterior design has received good review from all quarters." (受: receive; 各界: all quarters; 好评: good review). ==> Active voice.


----------



## 禅性智

Konstantinos said:


> Thanks for the explanation yuechu. Yes the syntax is completely different not only in comparison with English, but also with the Chinese grammar I know so far.
> 
> The major question is how to seperate the characters of the adjective 受欢迎. For example I want to write "this is a very popular book"
> 
> 这是一个很受欢迎的书
> 这那么受书欢迎了
> 
> Or if I try to be more "on-topic", I will try this: "this is a very popular book by basketball players":
> 
> 这书那么受篮球运动员欢迎了
> 
> This is exactly as you said: 受欢迎 is made up of: 受=verb + 欢迎=noun. Together, it means "to be popular", "to enjoy popularity".
> 
> Have I understood correctly the so enjoyable Chinese grammar?


受欢迎 is an adjective meaning be popular. 
这本书非常受篮球运动员的欢迎，汉语中的受。。。可以翻译成英文中的主动语态，这也是中译英的差异所在。
这本书很受欢迎：this is a very popular book. 
And also: 一个人，一个小时；一本书，一摞书。
这那么受书欢迎了，I can't understand because the order of Chinese and English is not exactly the same when translating.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

受 = receive
tips: 授 = give. They are similar but totally different.

欢迎 = welcome

受欢迎= receive welcome → popular

When we say a book receives welcome from its readers, of course we are saying the book is popular in a metaphorical way.



SuperXW said:


> 受 only has the grammatical function to indicate a *passive voice*


I think there is something wrong in your statement.  It's right to use 受 to indicate a passive voice, but It's not right to say "only".

受 means receive. There are phrases like 受业受勋受苦, which have same structures, "受＋noun". As for 受学生欢迎, I agree with what skatinginbc said in #12.






禅性智 said:


> 受欢迎 is an adjective meaning be popular


受欢迎 is a phrase and NOT an adjective obviously.


----------

